# T5HO fixture recommendations?



## dansl (Apr 16, 2006)

I am putting together a new 30G long planted tank to replace a long-running 20H planted tank, and would appreciate advice on some lighting options I'm considering.

From what i've read in several posts on here, it looks like the T5 HO's are the way to go, particularly with the Giesemann bulbs. i am curious as to why T5 HOs have become so popular - are they technically superior to power compacts, or is it simply that the available bulbs provide better light for aquarium plants?

So, for T5 HO, which fixture on the market have folks particularly liked or disliked? I want to mount the fixture over a glass canopy, either just sitting on the tank, or maybe on legs. This wont be a high input planted tank, so dont need huge amounts of light, but I would rather have more capacity (and turn off a bulb or two) than not enough and not be able to upgrade. I'd also prefer something with cool running ballasts (which I assume means more efficient and so more expensive), so as to not heat the tank too much (my current power compacts heat the water significantly -- in summer I cannot run them even close to 12 hours a day without heating the water excessively).

From what i've seen for sale, the ones I'm considering are:

Current USA Sundial T5 (I like that fact that has integrated timers, one cord. less clutter!)
Current USA Nova Extreme T5
Giesemann Reflexx : would this work just sitting on top of the tank? Alot more $ but looks nice.
Tek Light T5.

Does Current USA use quality (efficient/cool) ballasts? They are certainly cheaper than the Tek or Giesemann, so I wonder about the quality... but then theres this:

http://www.fishneedit.com/t5ho-3ft--4lamp-aquarium-light.html

$93 for a 4 lamp T5 HO fixture. Seems way too cheap to be worth it, but if anyone's got this, i'd love to hear their comments.

Any other suggestions? I'd be happy to do a retrofit as has been suggested in various posts on here, but I dont have anything to retrofit into, and want a nice looking small-ish metal enclosure.

Thx for any suggestions.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I've had my Tek light for 2 years now and I've been very happy with the results it produces.


----------



## dansl (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm tempted by the Tek, but am concerrned it may be too wide. Some lit says 12", others 10.5". This will be on top of a 12" wide 30g tank, and i dont want to have to move the fixture to access the tank. 

Whats the actual width of yours, and did it come with mounting legs?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

dansl said:


> I'm tempted by the Tek, but am concerrned it may be too wide. Some lit says 12", others 10.5". This will be on top of a 12" wide 30g tank, and i dont want to have to move the fixture to access the tank.
> 
> Whats the actual width of yours, and did it come with mounting legs?


They make one that is only two bulbs. Trust me they are bright and I honestly think that's all you would need for a 30 long. The actual width of the 4 bulb fixture is 12" and the bulbs span about 8" of that. The two bulb fixture isn't sold in most aquarium shops because it's actually a hydroponics light, but it's the same thing. Look for it on ebay. There's a seller by the name of Seeds Etc... that has decent deals. I recommend getting the nicer bulbs too. The Giessemann Midday bulbs are top notch.

The fixtures don't come with legs. It comes with two triangle brackets and 4 eye bolts and allow you to hang it from the ceiling, a shelf or a light stand. I made light hangers for my fixture using 1/2" EMT tubing from the local hardware store.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Tek is waay to large for this tank. Likewise so is Extreme Pro. 

I have the Freshwater Nova Extreme T5HOx2 on my 30g. I am growing Eleocharis acicularis, Blyxa japoinca, Eriocaulaceae sp, Ultricularia gramnifolia, Alternanthera reineckii, Heteranthera zosterifolia to name a few.

Pros...
Its cheap
Its one cord
Its low profile fits right on tank
Its cheap

Cons...
The fixture has bad light spread from front to back. It needs to 
be positioned perfectly in the middle somewhere.

Its two T5HO bulbs with poor reflector. (See pros column  )


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry, I gave you some misinformation there. They only make a 4 foot fixture that has 2 bulbs. I think you'd be best off to DIY if you're set on having parabolic reflectors or try one of the other fixtures.


----------



## dansl (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks for your responses ... i searched around and yeah it seems the only 2 bulb Tek fixtures are the 4' long ones.

I also figured running all 4 bulbs would be overkill, but i liked the slim style and wanted to get a higher quality (presumably) / cooler ballast, and then just not use all the bulbs. the larger size would then help with distributing the light throughout the tank, but 12" is just too big. i prefer to have the fixture right on the tank so the light is not a distraction. but maybe thats the tradeoff to avoid the heat?

Another other option is the ATI Powermodule 2-bulb 36" fixture, but the only place i found that lists it (reefgeek) says its a 3-6 week lead time. and not exactly cheap either, $259 for the 2 bulb model. yikes.

Looks like it will have to be one of the Current fixtures. 
Brilliant - does yours heat up the tank much? Is the fan loud? (does it have a fan)? like you say at least its cheap!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

One other option I thought of is to get the Tek retrofit kit. They come with setup for two bulbs. You'd need to build a hood for it to fit in or retrofit it to a hood.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

dansl said:


> Brilliant - does yours heat up the tank much? Is the fan loud? (does it have a fan)? like you say at least its cheap!


Hi,

Heat? None...I actually have to use a heater. No fan...no noise.

My only complaint is when your growing moderately hard plants you have to position the light perfectly. I really wish they made this with light on each side for better spread and individual reflector...lke this

Light
Ballast
Light

I have suggested this to Current USA and heard something about a retrofit but havent seen anything since. Sometimes I think about what 2xT5HO bulbs can really do and the fixture frustrates me. But I also have one on my other 30g with shrimp, moss and java ferns and I never think about it.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

AquaBuys.com has the 36" 2 x 39w T5 TEKII Retrofit Kit for $97.

They also have the Giesemann 39w T5 HO 36" Midday Lamps for $19 each.


----------



## dansl (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeah that issue with the bulbs being close together is irritating - I've got that now with one PC bulb over my 20H tank. thats why i was thinking of the Sundial and only running 2 or at most 3 bulbs, but that is alot more cash. And that fixture is not exactly slim - 3.75" high i think.

I was wondering if i could retrofit something like this Tek kit into 2 smaller fixtures, such as the Aqualight T5? :
http://www.aquabuys.com/miva/mercha...ght_t5sw_36&Category_Code=d7&Product_Count=23

I like the small slim look of these fixtures, and this way I could sit one in front, one behind the glass top hinge. maybe keep the ballast remote to limit heat?


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Id stay away then...retrofit sounds ideal.

I would like to know the dimensions of the end cap. You can squeeze one quality reflector in there...I am left wondering about the dimensions of the endcap.


----------

